
2019 Abel Prize to Mathematician Karen Uhlenbeck - heinrichf
http://www.abelprize.no/nyheter/vis.html?tid=74161
======
gabbygab
Dupe.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19429724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19429724)

~~~
braythwayt
Well, a different article, but the same subject. Should definitely only be one
discussion.

